# Non-Dell Replacement Battery Issue



## lasernan (Mar 10, 2011)

First time poster....

In searching for an answer, I discovered this website.

I ordered non-OEM Dell batteries (for cost savings) from two different on-line suppliers and the batteries appear to be non-compatible with my Dell D620. The batteries were put through a complete charge and discharge cycle 3-4 times to ensure proper operation. Also, they were removed and re-installed several time to ensure they were seated properly. They hold a two hour charge when using the laptop to surf the internet (which is said to be normal discharge time). In both purchases the supplier sent a replacement battery and when the second battery acted in the same fashion, a refund. So, this has nothing to do with the seller.

My issue is that when the battery is charged overnight or 8-10 hours my laptop's charging illumination light continues to blink GREEN every six seconds and never ceases. IMHO, this indicates the computer continues to trickle a charge to the battery. I have not found anyone to tell me otherwise, Is this a proper assessment on my part? If the light continues to blink, is this a concern for the charger on the motherboard or for the AC adapter. The original Dell battery does not have this issue, nor does the battery I borrowed from a friend. If is this is a non-issue, I would like to pass this information on to others and re-order a non-OEM battery.

Thank you for any and all responses,
L


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Personally, I would expect the new battery, regardless of the source, to behave the same as the laptop manufacturer's battery, lights and all. Otherwise, I would return it. I expect 100% compatibility.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Most recent Dells, especially the new ones todays have a chip inside the Dell battery that tells the Dell computer that "I am a DELL". Usually, the notebook will refuse to charge the batter - period.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I've been using a Non-Dell battery in my Inspiron 1501 for over a year now without any kid of problem.

Raybro


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> Most recent Dells, especially the new ones todays have a chip inside the Dell battery that tells the Dell computer that "I am a DELL". Usually, the notebook will refuse to charge the batter - period.


The manufacturers do that because they are making a killing on batteries. *Example:* I have a Sony here that uses a $160 Sony battery. Nothing special about the battery. I got a good 100%-compatible battery for it several months ago with 30% higher capacity for one-hundred-and-ten dollars less and it works just great.

I could have bought three and had a cheap lunch at Burger King and still gotten change.

If I can buy a single battery for $50, I figure Sony is buying them by the thousand for probably around $10 each and making $150 on every one of them.

Competition is ALWAYS the consumer's best friend.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

I use a non-OEM Dell battery for my Dell 610 laptop and received twice the warranty and a fraction of the cost. I did have to do a deep cycle as per the sellers instructions and it charges to 100% and the light goes out I get around 2hrs. 30 min. on a full charge. Happy camper here


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I said many RECENT DELLS... not talking about notebooks made 5-6 years ago or so.

I dont agree with the practice. But it is true there are some cheap-knock offs that will fail quickly or damage the hardware.


----------



## lasernan (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with the comment about the battery should act in the same fashion as a Dell OEM battery. That is why I returned them for replacement and then refund. They were put through a deep cycle, reboot, and re-install. A friend thinks it has to do with the circuit board in the battery being non-compatible with the Bios of the D620 or something like that.

My question/issue is - if I decide to go with a non-Dell OEM battery with my computer's charging light's annoying non-stop blinking (every six seconds), will this cause a degradation problem to the AC adapter or charging portion of the mother board. I have looked at new Dell batteries but they are way too expensive and used Dell's are a _caveat emptor_ because most offer no refund or a short warranty window. If this odd charging light display is not an issue, I may take the plunge again and cover the blinking light with a piece of black electrial tape. 

:up: Thank you all for your responses,
L


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The blinking light worries me. It has me worrying whether the battery is actually being fully charged, also whether it might have some injurious effect on the laptop's charging circuit.

For those stated reasons, I would stick with a battery that the seller guarantees to be 100% compatible--that operates the same in every respect as the Dell-branded battery.

The good feeling you get from the savings on an inexpensive battery will quickly turn to a sick-to-your-stomach feeling if the laptop dies.


----------



## lasernan (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, I totally agree and feel my experimenting with non-Dell batteries has been interesting and lucky, since I didn't experience a major disaster of frying my laptops' charging circuit. I will fore go the non-Dell battery hunt. There is a Seller on Amazon who is selling a Dell with a 60 day return warranty for a few more $$ than the non-Dell's. The Seller has almost a 100% rating, so I may take the plunge on it.

Thanks,
L


----------

